# Solved: connecting LG blue ray to network



## km1313 (Nov 27, 2010)

I have Verizon fios internet and am trying to hook up my blue ray to the network. I have a router that has the WAN/LAN connection ports and have plugged the ethernet cable to the LAN on the blue ray and the router but am not getting a connection. The internet on my laptop is connected wirelessly through the router and works great. I am pretty clueless as to how to hook up to the blue ray to the internet, as you can tell, and could use some help. I just purchased the LG BD530 blue ray and am hoping I can hook it up to the internet to streamline to my netflix account. Any help you could give would be greatly appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I just purchased the LG BD530 blue ray and am hoping I can hook it up to the internet to streamline to my netflix account. Any help you could give would be greatly appreciated! Thanks.


I dont know if you can do that - will need to look at the specs 
But 
Lets see how you have your router setup - should be DHCP - so lets see an ipconfig /all from the working laptop 
and then on the DVD player , have you will need to gointo the setup options and make sure they are setup OK 
I have my PVR, TV and DVD connected to a router and use a fixed IP

Meanwhile i will look at the manual if available on line


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Ok found the online manuall here http://www.lg.com/us/support/produc...documents&targetPage=support-product-profile#
it would be worth you downloading so we talk the same page numbers etc - although it may be exactly the same as the one you have

Page 21 talks about the network installation and dynamic and static IPs which I was referring to in the above post

If you could also go through those settings on that page and post the information there - Ipaddress, subnet, etc


----------



## km1313 (Nov 27, 2010)

First, thank you for your quick response! In the meantime I had reset the router and the blu ray has since connected to the internet. I am disappointed though because I don't know how I can connect to netflix. Do you know if there is a way to do that? 
Also, I have another blu ray that is too far away from the router to be connected by the LAN cable. Do you know if there is anything that I can hook up to the blu ray so that it can connect to the router wirelessly?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Also, I have another blu ray that is too far away from the router to be connected by the LAN cable. Do you know if there is anything that I can hook up to the blu ray so that it can connect to the router wirelessly?


Yes you can use a wireless access point 
I currently use a
EW-7209 to connect a Panasonic TV and a Humax HDR PVR
but if you only want to connect one device then the EW-7206 should do the trick 
although I know these products can sometimes be picky with what works on them



> I am disappointed though because I don't know how I can connect to netflix. Do you know if there is a way to do that?


It may not have an internet facility on it and only use DLNA on the network to stream any video or music you have stored - would need to look at manual to see if theres a portal to the internet



> You can use various content services via Internet with the On-line Entertainment Access feature.
> 
> AccuWeather- See page 46-47
> YouTube™ - See page 48-50
> Picasa Wab Albums™ - See page 51-53


Looking at the above the portal is limited to those three sites


----------



## km1313 (Nov 27, 2010)

thank you so much for your quick help! I'll be returning the bluray since i didn't do my research first and realize that I couldn't connect to netflix. I'll definitely be getting that wireless component for my other bluray though. Thanks and have a great day.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your welcome - its quite confusing what you can and cannot connect to - I purchased a HD PVR from humax and it was supposed to have iplayer for catch up TV and - we are still waiting for that functionality to arrive 
on the panasonic TV they have a limited portal to the internet - again iplayer is only available from freesat and not from freeview and no plans to bring catchup TV to the portal for freeview - a bit disappointing - 

you can mark the thread solved - button at the top of the page " Mark Solved "


----------

